# Orange peel look with Kem aqua+



## cdavi126 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello

I am trying to spray Kem Aqua+ with a Graco finishpro 9.5 HVLP system.

Gun settings:
#3 needle
70% turbine setting
fluid setting max 8
50% on the air setting (gun)
full fan width

What is the issue of my paint getting a orange peel look? Please give your tips that might help me with spraying. I am spraying a large pantry cabinet at this time. 

How would you go about fixing what I have sprayed? I've sanded it down with 220.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Welcome to Paint Talk*



cdavi126 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am trying to spray Kem Aqua+ with a Graco finishpro 9.5 HVLP system.
> 
> ...


cdavi126, Welcome to Paint Talk. What paint related field or trade are you involved in?

futtyos

IMHBTMTTO


----------



## cdavi126 (Oct 25, 2019)

futtyos said:


> cdavi126, Welcome to Paint Talk. What paint related field or trade are you involved in?
> 
> futtyos
> 
> IMHBTMTTO


Working towards learning how to finish my woodworking projects.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Correct forum*



cdavi126 said:


> Working towards learning how to finish my woodworking projects.


Paint Talk is for professional painters and others who are in paint related trades or fields. You are probably going to be directed by a moderator to go over to DIY Chatroom:

https://www.diychatroom.com/

so you might as well go there anyway. Many pros from Paint Talk are on DIY Chatroom.

futtyos


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

get yourself something that will spray WB lacquer. HVLP sucks


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

